# panasonic pt52lcx16



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

the tv was working fine went into another room came back and tv was off and wont turn back on. im thinking it could be either a fuse or the power supply. panasonic says to start at the lamp. has anyone else had this problem? of course the set is just out of warranty!


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

ive been doing some research and found issues with panasonic models blowing the lamps. could this be the issue? the set will not power on, acts like its unplugged. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you getting power to the ballast? Is it trying to fire the lamp?


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Are you getting power to the ballast? Is it trying to fire the lamp?


no power anywhere. i have researched this further and found out that the problem is on the power board. not sure exactly what yet but the new board is 300. so i gotta pin point the problem.


----------

